# March Fishing Report



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

According to Captain Jason Wagenfehr "Grass line edges associated with sand saucers have been extremely productive this March. With water temps, already at 76 degrees we are experiencing early summer patterns. Top water action has been exciting each morning with one-after-another blow up coming from both trout and redfish."


----------

